# HP Touch Pad converted to Android and having issues



## Hitesh Shah (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello.. I followed all the instructions to the "T" from this website and installed Android ACME Installer 5 on my HP Touch Pad.

Everything was smooth - I got all the screens with "OK" all the way... I get menu also with following items:

boot web OS

boot CyanogenMod

boot Clockworld

boot webOS recovery

reboot

shutdown

but after that an android TV with 2 Antenna in blue color comes up and then it is in a loop - evert 2 minutes or so it re-boots with HP logo first and then the menu and then the Blue TV Bug with 2 Antenna

I chose this:

*b]CM10.1 Android 4.2.2 JB (20131121)cminstall package Download:*

and I used this file from CMD prompt

*novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller5 *(Install CM7, CM9 or CM10, Upgrade Android or Flash .zips located in the cminstall folder)

Did I do something wrong? Please help me.,... I need to get this resolved ASAP.

Can someone please help me? All your help is certainly appreciated.

Thanks everyone,

Hitesh Shah


----------

